# Egyptian long eared hedgehogs



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Picked up a pair a couple of days back..

I have kept african pygmy hedgehogs and was told the care for these guys is much the same,but i cannot find much information on these.

Does anyone on here keep/breed them? If so any advice on them you have would be a great help.

Also they are a proven breeding pair and the sow had 4 hoglets in her last litter.

I will post pics asap.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

I know of the pair you bought from SPW as I purchased two of the males from the last litter.

The long eared temperment is totally different to a pygmy, and very agressive.

They still have all the same needs as a pygmy, I keep both of my two boys in a 4ft viv each as they need the room. Mine also come out each night for a run for a couple of hours aswel as having an exercise wheel in there permanently.

Just so you know she had her last litter around 4 months ago and she shouldnt be bred with until at least six months have passed.

Can you keep me informed of how they go on as I was very taken with these two and would have purchashed them myself if they had of been for sale but I knew Jon was keeping them.

If you want any more help with them just send me a PM


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I too struggeld to find info on these when I got Twiglet. I would agree that care is the same as for APH but that they are much more forceful characters! Twiglet is a delight but definately not a cuddly pet!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

my egyptian is a little git and i cant touch her, but my indian long earred hedgehog is wonderful. unfortunately i cant find a litle girl or him


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my egyptian is a little git and i cant touch her, but my indian long earred hedgehog is wonderful. unfortunately i cant find a litle girl or him


My female is very shy and only comes out of her hide when feeding,the male is the opposite and comes out as soon as he hears you.

I am going to try and get them used to being handled when they have settled in.

John


----------



## LadySpikes (Jul 12, 2009)

pics please!!


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

i think these animals are rather interesting, yea some pics would be nice:2thumb:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

I will try to upload some pics as soon as i can figure out a way to get them on here lol.

Does anybody know what they should weigh?

John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

First pic is of the male and the second is of the female.

As you can see both tucking into some food!

John


----------



## LadySpikes (Jul 12, 2009)

there sooo cute!
But I'll be sticking to AP's for now :lol2:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

LadySpikes said:


> there sooo cute!
> But I'll be sticking to AP's for now :lol2:


They are amazing little things,they are both very different. The male comes running out of his hide as soon as he hears you but the female is very shy and only comes out for food.

John


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah they are totally different from pygmy hogs and I woudnt ever advise them as a first hog to get or for anyone with children, mine are little buggers and iv got the scars to prove it!

Cute pics btw :2thumb:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Amyboo said:


> yeah they are totally different from pygmy hogs and I woudnt ever advise them as a first hog to get or for anyone with children, mine are little buggers and iv got the scars to prove it!
> 
> Cute pics btw :2thumb:


Yes they are very different. I have been trying to get them used to being handled but it really stresses them out so i have given up on the idea.

They have great characters and very quick also lol..

They were the best pics i could get as they don't tend to stay still much.

John


----------

